# Does the Kindle get scratched up if you don't buy a cover?



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine's on the way for Christmas     and I don't know if I should get a cover or not - is it absolutely necessary? Money's a bit tight. Thanks!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

They seem pretty resilient. Mine went without a cover or a skin for quite a while and I dragged my K3 everywhere.  I just wrapped mine up in a dish towel before I tossed into whatever bag I happened to be carrying around.  It also got stuffed into the cargo pockets of my shorts pretty often.

No chips, scratches, dings etc...


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

oh good to know. That's a good idea, the dish towel!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought a screen protector from Boxwave (non-glare).  I figured, rightly, that when I showed it to folks, they would do a touch-screen test on it.  Yup, everyone I've shown it to has run a finger across it to turn the pages.


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39774.0/all.html

http://www.amazon.com/CrazyOnDigital-Generation-Protector-wristband-included/dp/B00428C1I0%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00428C1I0

no need to spend a lot of money on a good cover! crazyondigital offers one on amazon.com for $15 (i got mine when it was only $10). check out the positive reviews and the thread discussing the great cover.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

areUaware said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39774.0/all.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CrazyOnDigital-Generation-Protector-wristband-included/dp/B00428C1I0%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB00428C1I0
> 
> no need to spend a lot of money on a good cover! crazyondigital offers one on amazon.com for $15 (i got mine when it was only $10). check out the positive reviews and the thread discussing the great cover.


I had a pretty terrible experience ordering from CrazyOnDigital, but maybe I'm in the minority. I also heard their case straps could potentially discolor your Kindle.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

for $7 at walmart/target/best buy you could buy a sleeve for the netbooks that would work in a pinch.  I carry mine everywhere so I need a sleeve/cover.


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

$7 - not bad. Somehow I thought they'd cost more, like $20 which at this time of the year is a bit beyond my budget. Thanks!


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

my first "cover" for my K2 last year was an ovenmit ala target/walmart.....one of the rectangular ones without the thumb slot


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

The K3 fits nicely in a quart-sized Ziploc bag, so you could use that to avoid scratching when it's in your purse.  The freezer bags are nice and thick.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

GAIL H said:


> my first "cover" for my K2 last year was an ovenmit ala target/walmart.....one of the rectangular ones without the thumb slot


Heh, mine too! Got mine at Bed Bath & Beyond, they had a million colors!


----------



## ajeh (Oct 30, 2010)

You can also use a small bubble mailer.  I used one for a few days so I could take my time deciding on a case and color.  It worked pretty well.


----------



## Blodwyn (Oct 13, 2010)

These sound like great ideas. Thanks. What is the thumb thing? I have never actually used a Kindle. Some covers have a space for the control buttons?


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

The "thumb thing" was re: the ovenmitt, not the Kindle


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

As long as you're careful with it you'll probably be fine. It also helps if you don't leave it around your kittens. That's a mistake I'll never make again. Fortunately, no serious harm came to pass.


----------



## JTBIGTOAD (Nov 4, 2010)

I got a Kindle DX when they First came out and it came with a plastic film covering the entire thing.  I don't like to remove protective films unless i absolutely have to, so I got a razor knife and traced the edge of the screen out and removed all except the screen covering itself!

Free screen cover!  

I ordered mine with the Black cover and the DX has survived many tumbles and falls with no problems!

John


----------

